

9-year-old's DIY cardboard arcade gets flashmobbed - mschen
http://boingboing.net/2012/04/09/9-year-olds-diy-cardboard-ar.html

======
cskau
Google wants to know what the power of the Internet is? This is it!

------
peapicker
A future entrepreneur in action...

